# Dimming Solid state electronic low voltage transformer with Graphic Eye



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a couple of lighting loads with 12 V electronic low voltage transformers that I have been dimming with a Graphic Eye QS for some time. All lighting loads are dimming fine without the ELVI interface that Lutron requires for UL listing. Are there any issues with dimming without the interface?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Other than interference? Reduced transformer life, buzzing/humming of the dimmer or the bulb or the transformer, And flickering lights are usually the common outcome.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Issues?? #1 in my mind would be knowingly not doing the job correctly.


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

According to specs for lighttec transformer it is acceptable to dim with standard incand. dimmer


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Davethewave said:


> According to specs for lighttec transformer it is acceptable to dim with standard incand. dimmer


But what do the Lutron specs say?


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

Better safe than sory. Lutron would love to sell an interface for every load. Just saying


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Davethewave said:


> Better safe than sory. Lutron would love to sell an interface for every load. Just saying


What do the specs say? THATS all that matters. I'm not sure why you even asked the question in the first place.


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

There are times when clients purchase a light fixture for a bedroom or bathroom without consulting the electrician. When the fixture is furnished and has not been prewired for an interface in a remote location " The electrician". works to propose possible solutions without telling the client that they need to trash their fixture.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Davethewave said:


> There are times when clients purchase a light fixture for a bedroom or bathroom without consulting the electrician. When the fixture is furnished and has not been prewired for an interface in a remote location " The electrician". works to propose possible solutions without telling the client that they need to trash their fixture.


Is the solution to ignore doing the job correctly? Why would you take on the burden of fixing their f up and the liability of covering their ass? I wouldn't. :no:


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like good news. Attended a Lutron programming seminar today and was able to talk with an engineer. It appears that the phase forward leading edge electronic transformer from lightech will dim fine with Graphic Eye QS.


----------

